# 80 -90 lb Cobe landed on pcola pier



## Linda

Derrick Wahl just got him on deck. Ernie told me when they gaffed it it bent the hook. I'll post the exact weight and pics and soon as we get them.


----------



## konz

That is awesome!


----------



## jaster

:takephoto


----------



## JLMass

86# it did bend the gaff brother just called he missed one not while ago


----------



## JoeZ

And I thought, 'No, not going to the pier today. Too much to do, I'll go Monday or Tuesday -- I won't miss anything.":banghead


----------



## true-king

So thats his second fish of the day. Caught in the afternoon right? Looks like I need to stay past 12:30 next time :banghead


----------



## Linda

I know what you mean Joe:banghead, I had a dr app right in the middle of the day so decided not to go, I just get play by plays from Ernie calling me ...lol


----------



## JoeZ

You've got it worse than I do then.

I got Chris Phillips calling me when it happens -- I can hang up on him or just not answer. You, you're stuck with Big Ern.


----------



## sling-a-ling

Can't wait to see the picture, That is a nice fish!

Congrats


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy

Thats the biggest i have heard of in 20+ yrs off the pier.:bowdown


----------



## seanspots

Thats a good,big fish.:clap


----------



## John B.

86.70 lbs.... MONSTER... i saw the fish when Derrik hooked up, first thing was to clear the east side of all set rigs and poles in the way(the fish was hooked on the beach, waist deep water)... after a 20 minute battle, she hit the deck... god what a fish....i guessed 84, but Ernie guessed 86...

that fish got 86'd by one of the best fishermen i know... Congrats to Derrik:bowdown:clap:letsdrink


----------



## ironman172

WOW... what a stud...can't wait to see the pic's!!!:takephoto...congrat's:letsdrink


----------



## Tyler Massey

here are some pics..



Edited by Chris Couture: Pics removed because they were huge.... Thanks for posting them first though!!!


----------



## Tyler Massey

there a little big, im sure someone can resize them for us though.


----------



## true-king

Wow! That'sawesome! Nice pics

I'll be out there tommorow


----------



## Linda




----------



## Speckulator

86 and change!!!!!!! Thats a STUD!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!

George


----------



## fishaholic

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## DukeDevil91

When that slob hit the deck, I swear you could feel the whole pier shake.


----------



## fishprintingfool

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Austin

MOGAN!!! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## mpmorr

Incredible, that is a monster, no wonder it bent the gaff.:bowdown


----------



## sniper

WOW!!!


----------



## jaster

Nice Stud!


----------



## Rodznreelz

For all who remember the Snapper Trapper shark video....

THATS A MONGO FREAKIN COBIA MAN!!!!


----------



## LITECATCH

thats a stud!! congrats!! is that the biggest ever for the pier? i have not heard of one bigger.


----------



## skullworks

Wow! Just......WOW!

:bowdown:clap


----------



## Telum Pisces

That fish has not skipped a meal, that's for sure. That's a monster.:clap:clap


----------



## miztergentz

MONGO Freaking' Cobe Dude !!!!!!( I laugh everytime I think of that video) Great fish, thanks for sharing. I'll bet the tourists that saw that will have a story to tell when they get back home!


----------



## tyler0421

How many were caught / seen yesterday?


----------



## reel_crazy

Nice job.. now thats a fat bottom girl.. 

rich


----------



## John B.

Scott, i believe that is the biggest ling off the new pier... the guy holding the gaff, (kenny Way) has the 2nd largest... 78lbs....

i'm pretty sure the pier went 4 for 12 or so.. i had to work all morning and didn't get there till 3:30... at least i got to see Derrik jack one up!


----------



## konz

This is a hog ride there.......I would have choked for sure........but then again if I choked on something like that.....I think I'd have to jump over the rail hoping to land on the thing in the process.


----------



## Mascus

That's awesome, probably the biggest cobe I've seen. CONGRATS!! :bowdown


----------



## true-king

> *miztergentz (4/4/2008)*MONGO Freaking' Cobe Dude !!!!!!( I laugh everytime I think of that video)


Me too! :toast


----------



## L.Crooke

the fish only looked like it was 60 or maybe 75 at the most in the water... then they gaffed it and it took big kenny and i think gene and derrick to pull it over the rail, and when it hit the deck the whole pier shook! it was a freaking monster!!!!!!!! then big kenny pulled out the gafff and held it up to show everyone that it was bent.... and the overall pier record i think is 99lbs and 15ounces caught off of panama city pier.... 1 ounce shy of 100, at least that is what chicken bone said!

congrats derrick! keep up the great year!!:bowdown:clap:letsparty


----------



## BBRASH

Man, That's a nice fish anywhere, but really awsome off the pier. Congrats, Boo


----------



## ted-hurst

Agree with KNOT A YACHT, hasn't missed a meal but is gonna be one big one now. 

Ted


----------



## Fishermon

WOW!!!....what a great looking cobe.!!!! what kinda set up was he using again?....:clap


----------



## jack 'em

that is one fat slob....:bowdown the fish I got the other day had 10 whole crabs in him...that fish probably had 60 crabs and a few bonitos in him.. LOL


----------



## gottafish

What a stud!!! Congrats!!!:bowdown:clap:bowdown


----------



## BenFishin

Awesome! :clap


----------



## dan ros

man that a fat pig!

congrats!!!



:bowdown


----------



## cobia850

amen on that one


----------

